# Salt Water License



## Surf City Angler

It's official, we will need one next year.


----------



## RuddeDogg

yes we do. Now the big question is.........where is the money gonna go?????


----------



## Surf City Angler

As it is stated, it will be free for a few years, then a small administrative fee will be established.


----------



## parkstreet1234

I would like to see the money go to building more piers, or improve the fishing areas. I don't mind paying if they really do something constructive with it. They could also promote fishing by having a website, and information about it.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Surf City Angler said:


> As it is stated, it will be free for a few years, then a small administrative fee will be established.


I'm aware of that. But as usual, Nazi Jersey hasn't planed things out. Yeah it's free in the beginning but when they institute the fee what ever it may be, where is the money gonna go? It should go back into the sport we all love here, but I'm willing to bet that it will go into some slush fund to pave the roads or offset the toll increases on our roads. I have no problem with paying a fee for a license, but that money should go back into fishing and reef programs etc.


----------



## junkmansj

General Fund / Highways and PET Projects! Fish and Game will go BEGGING!

The Daily Grind here in "The Peoples Republic of New Jersey"


----------



## RuddeDogg

junkmansj said:


> General Fund / Highways and PET Projects! Fish and Game will go BEGGING!
> 
> The Daily Grind here in "The Peoples Republic of New Jersey"


How true it is.


----------



## parkstreet1234

What's next, an EZ-pass on my fishing rod  Ha ha. oops, sorry, don't want to give them any ideas!


----------



## RuddeDogg

parkstreet1234 said:


> What's next, an EZ-pass on my fishing rod  Ha ha. oops, sorry, don't want to give them any ideas!


That would not surprise me.


----------



## Surf City Angler

Make sure everyone gets their Striped Bass Bonus License/Permit, they are now available online.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Already done.


----------



## njreloader

Where did you see that we need a license? I was just on their web site and I couldn't find anything.


----------



## RuddeDogg

It was supposed to go into effect at the beginning of the year but has been shelved for the moment, (at least two years), because a solid answer to how much it is going to cost, (right now they say it will be free for the first year), and nominal fee to be decided later and where the money from those fees are going to go. It should go back into fishing but the is the state of Nazi Jesey and will probably end up in some slush fund. That is the problem. It's gonna happen either way. It's the sign of the times.


----------



## Big Rob

The money we have to pay for our salt water licenses here in NC goes to pay for all the new salt water game wardens to have nice boats, nice trucks, and jurisdiction to be able to write you tickets. The rest of it goes to the other agencies to keep them in nice trucks, paid days off for newly invented holidays, etc.

But don't worry, your tax paid stimulus will cover the rest.

So shut up and pay your taxes peasants, and welcome to the beginning of the outlawing of firearms !!


----------



## Big Rob

If that last sentence offended anyone, I was just being a smart ass. But saltwater "permission slips" are just another way to increase revenue for the state.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Not at all Bob. Me myself, I have no problem with paying for a saltwater license. No different than payin for a hunting license and all the permits and stamps that ya need. I pay it becuse it's a sport that I love. Problem is ya can't just hit someone with a license and use smoke and mirrors when it comes to sayin how much it will be or where the money will go. As for the money going to fish and game for newer vehicles and the upkeep on said vehicles, there again I have no probelm with that. NJ Fish and game is so understaffed it's not funny. Poaching in and around my neck of the woods is a REAL problem. I see it every fishing season and hunting season. The best ya can do right now is get a plate number and report it which I do.


----------



## njreloader

Thanks Dogg,
Like you I don't mind paying for a license for the things I like to do. I just don't like it when it goes to pay for things that have nothing to do with our sport. Maybe the bird watchers should need a license and that would help us all.


----------



## Finaddict4u

Here in De. we were the first to impose at State GFL with 3 to 1 matching funds from the fed gov't. The money goes to a dedicated fund, cannot be borrowed against or used for any other purpose than fishing management issues. There have been alot of states to follow what we have done.

We also had a council formed to appropriate where the money is to be spent.

I am surprised NJ didn't go for the same thing.

A fed lic. monies goes to the Treasury, roads, bridges, EIS, EA, ESA studies, corporate bail outs, you know the "important" stuff


----------



## Xray Lima

I think it should be combined with freshwater license. If you buy freshwater you automatically get to fish Salt.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yep Xray that would be a smart idea, but I doubt it.


----------



## mike907

*Poaching is an Understatement*

Anyone walk through the Reading Terminal Market and see all the under-sized striper for sale?


----------



## Finaddict4u

Xray Lima said:


> I think it should be combined with freshwater license. If you buy freshwater you automatically get to fish Salt.


That is the way here. It is a General Fishing Lic. covers both fresh and salt.


----------



## MDubious

parkstreet1234 said:


> What's next, an EZ-pass on my fishing rod  Ha ha. oops, sorry, don't want to give them any ideas!


LOL that's priceless


----------



## Surf City Angler

bad news.

Appears license will go into effect 01/01/2010 and if NJ doesnt do something soon, the license will be federal and all money will go to the toilet in Washington.


----------



## Carl Hartmann

Guys, the NJOA, JCAA and the RFA are working on this right now. We should have some news on this soon. But, let me make one thing clear on this. A license is coming! Nothing we can do about it. The feds call it a registry and NJ will call it a license. 

The above groups are going to design a committe and recomendations for our law makers to implement this. Several things need to be put in it. One is where the funding is to go. This can be designed to make sure it does not go for a light bulb in Trenton and to put it back for the resource 100 percent. Second is the fees. Perhaps the Kids, seniors and Military personel make get a break from this. And, make it so it does not break the bank for the average fishermen. Third, once implemented, then we should receive more federal funds from the Federal Excise tax that is collected from all of the tackle, bait and supplies you all buy. This could mean millions of dollars for the resource that other wise goes to Utah or Kanas, etc. Currently do not get this now but will get it once a license is in.


If we do not do this, the feds will charge $15-$25 in 2011 and it will go towards a light bulb in Washington. And we will loose a out on the federal funds. By the way, the fed has a law that if federal funds go to states fopr other than fish related reasons that came from the fed excise tax, the states cannot touch it without huge penaltys. Hence, the hammer that stops it. Also, if we do not do this, then we cannot customize for our anglers. Again, its coming if we like it or not. It just may be called something different. Let us take control and not Washington.

My 2 cents

Carl


----------



## njdiver

Carl Hartmann said:


> Guys, the NJOA, JCAA and the RFA are working on this right now. We should have some news on this soon. But, let me make one thing clear on this. A license is coming! Nothing we can do about it. The feds call it a registry and NJ will call it a license.


Let's hope we can make it the lesser of two evils. Of the two bills in the New Jersey Legislature, the license legislation has been pulled. The free registry legislation is in the various committees in both houses.



Carl Hartmann said:


> The above groups are going to design a committe and recomendations for our law makers to implement this.


The NJOA sponsored saltwater registry committee meeting is set for tomorrow night.



Carl Hartmann said:


> Several things need to be put in it. One is where the funding is to go. This can be designed to make sure it does not go for a light bulb in Trenton and to put it back for the resource 100 percent.


The only way to secure the revenues within the New Jersey Marine Fisheries Bureau is by an amendment to the state constitution.



Carl Hartmann said:


> Second is the fees. Perhaps the Kids, seniors and Military personel make get a break from this. And, make it so it does not break the bank for the average fishermen.


These exemptions can only be from the fees.



Carl Hartmann said:


> Third, once implemented, then we should receive more federal funds from the Federal Excise tax that is collected from all of the tackle, bait and supplies you all buy. This could mean millions of dollars for the resource that other wise goes to Utah or Kanas, etc. Currently do not get this now but will get it once a license is in.


The amount that we would receive from the Sportfish Restoration Fund will be based on the amount of licensed fishermen. We are receiving some Wallop-Breaux funds for species studies and the artificial reef program.



Carl Hartmann said:


> If we do not do this, the feds will charge $15-$25 in 2011 and it will go towards a light bulb in Washington. And we will loose a out on the federal funds. By the way, the fed has a law that if federal funds go to states fopr other than fish related reasons that came from the fed excise tax, the states cannot touch it without huge penaltys. Hence, the hammer that stops it. Also, if we do not do this, then we cannot customize for our anglers. Again, its coming if we like it or not. It just may be called something different. Let us take control and not Washington.


No argument about where the money would go with the feds got it, NOAA has already admitted publicly that it would go directly to the General Fund. Several governors across the country including New Jersey's on several occasions have tried to raid their respective fish and wildlife revenues. The US Fish and Wildlife Service’s Wildlife and Sportfish Restoration Program has regulations that not only prevent this, but allows them to require the payback of already used funds. Tomorrow night's meeting will hopefully be the first in a series that will enable our voices to be heard in Trenton and Washington.


----------



## cfishigotu

> The NJOA sponsored saltwater registry committee meeting is set for tomorrow night.


Yes, one of our officers from club is going to this also.



> The amount that we would receive from the Sportfish Restoration Fund will be based on the amount of licensed fishermen. We are receiving some Wallop-Breaux funds for species studies and the artificial reef program.


Yes but it is also given based on the amount of shoreline. We (NJ) are loosing lots of $$$


----------



## njdiver

cfishigotu said:


> Yes, one of our officers from club is going to this also.


Thats great! We need as many representatives as we can get.




cfishigotu said:


> Yes but it is also given based on the amount of shoreline. We (NJ) are loosing lots of $$$


We will lose more if the funds are not protected from budget raiders. The increase we would receive from the SRFP would not be as substantial as you might think. "Appropriate State agencies are the only entities eligible to receive grant funds. Each State's share is based 60 percent on its licensed anglers (fishermen) and 40 percent on its land and water area. No State may receives more than 5 percent or less than 1 percent of each year's total apportionment. Puerto Rico receives 1 percent, and the Virgin Islands, Guam, American Samoa, Northern Mariana Islands, and the District of Columbia each receive one-third of 1 percent. "

http://permanent.access.gpo.gov/lps52835/federalaid.fws.gov/sfr/fasfr.html


----------



## Surf City Angler

DEP, Div of Fish & Wildlife to be guest speaker concerning Saltwater License!

A letter was recently circulated to several clubs by the DEP DF&W's director Dave Chanda about this matter. What follows is a summary of what the letters addressed:


"...a new federal law requires virtually all saltwater anglers to be included in a national registry of marine fishermen beginning next year. Anglers from NJ and other states without their own angler directories must register with the federal government. By 2011, those saltwater anglers will be forced to pay a federal fee when they register.

...we recognize that this mandate could have significant implications for all anglers who enjoy saltwater fishing in our state.

To help everyone get the facts, the DEP's DF&W is offering to attend upcoming meeting.....present helpful information ...on what this will mean to you.


----------



## njdiver

Surf City Angler said:


> To help everyone get the facts, the DEP's DF&W is offering to attend upcoming meeting.....present helpful information ...on what this will mean to you.


They will be at a meeting in Union, NJ tomorrow evening. Let me know if you'd like to attend.


----------



## njdiver

Last night's meeting was the first and hopefully a series of meetings, to reach a consensus among the user groups of recreational fishermen here in New Jersey. As last night's meeting was the first no major decisions were made. A discussion of the pros and cons for the several methods of dealing with this new rule were reviewed and noted. If you would like to attend any further meetings, contact [email protected] and let him know you would like to attend future meetings.


----------



## Surf City Angler

thanks for the update, keep them coming. If there any notes posted anywhere, i would appreciate the link.
If i didnt work till 4 every day and live in upstate PA, i would go to every meeting.


----------



## montylfl

Well seems we are a few years away for the Communist State of America.

Might as well just turn over our pay check and let the govt tells us what we can do and when we can do it.

Tax to fish,
Tax to smoke.
tax to live
tax to die.
When do we NOT get taxes? ( only when we Burp of pass gas. We will soon since we may be harming the Ozone.

One
Bad
A**
Mistake
American

So true


Read this somewhere.... " You can have CHANGE. I will keep my Guns and Money"
So True


----------



## DickDog

Perhaps im mildly retarded.......following this thread im still unclear as to whether or not i will need a salt license this year or not?? Clarification please. Also...whats the skinny on beach driving and permits etc in and around AC to cape may and points not too far north?? New to Jersey shore...sorry.


----------



## RuddeDogg

DickDog said:


> Perhaps im mildly retarded.......following this thread im still unclear as to whether or not i will need a salt license this year or not?? Clarification please. Also...whats the skinny on beach driving and permits etc in and around AC to cape may and points not too far north?? New to Jersey shore...sorry.


No license is needed in New Jesrey yet. It's at least 2 years away. As for the beaches in the Cape May area, you can only drive on the beaches of Wildwood, North wildwood and Wildwood crest beaches but you need permits which can be obtained from the local police departments for a fee of like 25-30 bucks. You will get a list of things that you will need for your vehicle and it must be inspected by a police officer. Hope this helps.


----------



## DickDog

Thanks Dogg...By the way im countin on you to show me the money this year. If my truck and license are still in MD is this gona be a problem to get beach permits etc?


----------



## RuddeDogg

DickDog said:


> Thanks Dogg...By the way im countin on you to show me the money this year. If my truck and license are still in MD is this gona be a problem to get beach permits etc?


Nope.


----------



## njdiver

DickDog said:


> Perhaps im mildly retarded.......following this thread im still unclear as to whether or not i will need a salt license this year or not?? Clarification please. Also...whats the skinny on beach driving and permits etc in and around AC to cape may and points not too far north?? New to Jersey shore...sorry.


NJ registry legislation is stalled in committee due to State Budget. The license legislation was pulled. Might see movement on registry after Budget is settled. NY has amended their license legislation to make it more palatable.


----------



## njdiver

*N.Y. licenses set for next year *

by Al Ristori/For The Star-Ledger 
Thursday April 09, 2009, 8:58 PM

Anglers will be able to fish in New York this year without a license, but all that will change on Jan. 1, 2010, when the Empire State imposes a saltwater fishing license that was approved this week as part of Gov. David Paterson's budget proposal.

Fred Golofaro, managing editor of The Fisherman, has been keeping track of the New York license saga from his office in Shirley, Long Island, and he got word Wednesday of the Senate approving the legislation already passed in the Assembly. Fortunately, the effective date was pushed back to Jan. 1, and the fees lowered.

Residents will pay only $10 for an annual license, instead of the $19 originally proposed. The non-resident charge is way down from $40 to $15, and there's also a $10 seven-day license or a daily fee of $5. Vessels for hire will be charged an additional $450 on top of the fee they're already paying in order to cover their passengers. 

Golofaro said there is a reciprocal provision with neighboring states, but he calls it a gray area at present and believes it will only apply to states that have saltwater licenses. 

New York fishermen had set up a committee to perfect a reasonable saltwater license that would also satisfy the federal registration requirement. Gov. Paterson ignored their recommendations in his original budget proposal, and wanted the saltwater funds placed in the Wildlife Management Fund where the new funding could be used for unrelated fresh water and forest purposes. The Legislature restored the essential portions, and included a Marine Resources Account within the Wildlife Conservation Fund. 

Yet, Golofaro was informed that the governor has already declared the saltwater funds coming in next year will be used to pay for presently unfounded positions in the Department of Environmental Conservation rather than for the launching ramps, piers, etc., that license advocates were expecting. 

That's fair warning to New Jersey anglers if a saltwater license is proposed here. Gov. Jon Corzine has made it clear that he won't observe legislative dedication of a tax in the present battle over arts funding. Only a constitutional amendment would safeguard license monies from politicians. Check my daily blog at nj.com/shore/blogs/fishing for updates on this as well as the fishing outlook. 



http://www.nj.com/shore/blogs/fishin...next_year.html


----------



## Surf City Angler

link doesnt work, but what is typed does.

thanks for the info.


----------



## njdiver

Surf City Angler said:


> link doesnt work, but what is typed does.
> 
> thanks for the info.


Try this:

http://www.nj.com/shore/blogs/fishing/index.ssf/2009/04/ny_licenses_set_for_next_year.html


----------



## parkstreet1234

OK, lets see, So i only go fresh water fishing a few times a year, so I need to buy a license, and if I happen to catch a trout, that is $10 more. If my wife wants to cast, then I need another license. By the way, my 2 year old son just caught his first fish! IT was freshwater, BUT hey he is ONLY 2  

Saltwater license, I feel it is really not needed, UNLESS that money goes into something useful, not to write more people tickets and harrass families who are just having fun on their 2 week vacation. 

I live near what I believe (I could be wrong) is the largest Swamp Reserve (Thankfully, I don't live too close, haha. 

In the state of NJ, if i fish in a Swamp, would I need a Swamp License? DOES ANYONE KNOW? Pretty soon I am going to need to have a lawyer to go Fishing!!!


----------

